

Asset Pipeline for Sinatra - acanals
https://github.com/rstacruz/sinatra-assetpack

======
CarlHoerberg
I prefer Sprockets (rails asset pipeline,
<https://github.com/sstephenson/sprockets>), which is Rack based..

------
joe
Or you can do this on the Rack level: <https://github.com/juliocesar/rack-
pagespeed>

